# Dale



## Candy (Jan 11, 2009)

<a href="http://s484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/?action=view&current=DSC00118-1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00118-1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2009)

Let me help...







Use the IMG code rather than the HTML code 

Cute little guy!

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2009)

Dale is a real cutey pie!

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 11, 2009)

Such a pretty boy!....RFs are starting to grow on me, even though I'm more of a Greek Girl...Must be the influx of all the cute red foot pics lately. 

(anybody got any pics of their Greeks? I'm suffering from withdrawal!)


----------



## Candy (Jan 11, 2009)

kyryah said:


> Let me help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for enlarging Dale's picture for me. My son got frustrated today trying to post it. He said he'd try again for me tomorrow. I can't wait until I can do it myself. Got to learn how just like I'm on here learning how to take proper care of Dale. Thank you again I was so excited when I got on here today and there he was. Candy


----------



## terryo (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Candy......beautiful RF.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 11, 2009)

Candy Dale is a looker! Bet your son really is enjoying this Christmas gift. (I hope this old mind is recalling that correctly)


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2009)

Candy said:


> Thank you for enlarging Dale's picture for me. My son got frustrated today trying to post it. He said he'd try again for me tomorrow. I can't wait until I can do it myself. Got to learn how just like I'm on here learning how to take proper care of Dale. Thank you again I was so excited when I got on here today and there he was. Candy



Not a problem, glad I could help!

Kristina


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Candy here is a thread that should help you post pics 
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5245.html


----------



## Candy (Jan 17, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Candy Dale is a looker! Bet your son really is enjoying this Christmas gift. (I hope this old mind is recalling that correctly)



Jacqui, I think mom is enjoying Dale just a little bit more than Alexander. Don't get me wrong he says that he's the best Christmas present ever, but I'm just taken by him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Such a pretty boy!....RFs are starting to grow on me, even though I'm more of a Greek Girl...Must be the influx of all the cute red foot pics lately.
> 
> (anybody got any pics of their Greeks? I'm suffering from withdrawal!)



My sister was visiting here yesterday and she mentioned that since joining this forum, she is becoming interested in the Greeks too. Says they are so colorful and pretty.

Yvonne


----------

